# Synchronize Project Files via Secure Servers to work across studios



## JaikumarS (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi,

May I know the requirements or the best possible ways to Synchronize Project Files via Secure Servers to work across studios at 3 different locations? So that I can open the project at any location and continue working.

Thanks.

-JS


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 13, 2018)

JaikumarS said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know the requirements or the best possible ways to Synchronize Project Files via Secure Servers to work across studios at 3 different locations? So that I can open the project at any location and continue working.
> 
> ...



I see three options:

One - Hardware style: meaning save the project on an external SSD (or HDD), and take that with you. Plus: very secure unless you lose it, portable SSDs like the T3 or T5 are very small and quite fast.

Two - VPN: Create a VPN between the locations, so communication between them is secure and they are "in the same Network". Then you can simply share the project folder on the local LAN (which the VPN makes you part of). Plus: With the activated VPN you can access all the stuff you want (just share it) and it's secure. Negative: Slow connections can be a bit of a pain, since most ISPs have slow uploads (slow loading and saving times), you either need to set up a VPN server on dedicated hardware (like a Raspberry Pi or NAS), or need to have a VPN-capable router at home.

Three - VPS: I personally wouldn't use a third party service if the projects you work on are sensitive - but if you want, you can always spin up e.g. a Digital Ocean droplet and sync to and from it (or manually push/pull). You can make that fairly secure by not using standard ports, use SFTP for encrypted transfers etc. Plus: It's accessible from anywhere if you know the IP, dedicated space. Also possible to set up other stuff on it for clients (e.g. upload the stems there for them to download or the like). Negative: It's "out in the open", extra cost (smallest DO droplet is $5/month).

MAybe with some thinking I come up with more stuff, but that's the first options I could think of.


----------



## JaikumarS (Dec 14, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> I see three options:
> 
> One - Hardware style: meaning save the project on an external SSD (or HDD), and take that with you. Plus: very secure unless you lose it, portable SSDs like the T3 or T5 are very small and quite fast.
> 
> ...


Thank you MaFluor. Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## brynolf (Dec 19, 2018)

I just keep my projects in Dropbox. Sync is solid enough. Never had any reasons to doubt the security of it, but surely that aspect can be greatly improved.


----------



## essay (Dec 19, 2018)

Plus 1 on Dropbox.


----------

